# Licenciado



## LaosLos

Hola a todos/as

Pensando en escribir un currículum laboral para un trabajo en Francia me encuentro con que no sé a qué corresponde exactamente el título (español) de *Licenciado* en Ciencias Físicas (carrera de grado superior de 5 años hasta 1991 y de 4 en la actualidad). 

¿Los físicos que no son doctores en Francia son "diplômés"? La palabra me resulta extraña porque en España una diplomatura es una carrera universitaria de grado medio (duración de 3 años), y, por tanto, el diplomado no es un licenciado. Además, no existe ninguna diplomatura en Ciencias Físicas en España.


Gracias


----------



## Blankusi

Hola! A mi me lo tradujeron como "Licencié (équivalent à Bac+5)"  para aclarar que un licenciado en Espana equivale a 5 anos. Pero espera mejor a que alguien te de una respuesta mas concreta...


----------



## CABEZOTA

Licence no es bac+5 sinon bac+3... Creo que la licenciatura corresponde al grado (europeo) de Master (o "DEA" en el antiguo sistema francés, pero ahora usamos el mismo sistema en toda europa ; Licencia, Master, Doctorado...


----------



## Blankusi

Ya, por eso me dijeron de anadir entre paréntesis Bac+5, para indicar que aqui funciona diferente. Pero bueno, si no como tu dices Master podria ser el equivalente, pero entonces cuando tienes un Master en Espana, a que equivale en Francia?


----------



## CABEZOTA

El master es un grado europeo... son equivalentes en todos los paises del espacio europeo de la enseñanza superior.


----------



## Blankusi

Pero si en Francia Master es un Bac+5, y en Espana es una especializacion que haces (si quieres) una vez terminada la carrera, sea esta de 3 anos o de 5...


----------



## Gévy

Hola, 

Por lo que sé, pero puede haber cambiado:

Bacalauréat: título de bachiller (sin selectividad)
Licence: Grado medio
Maîtrise: Licenciatura


Es decir que los estudios franceses están siempre considerados como menos que los españoles. Nunca he entendido el porqué de la cosa.

Pues si bien en el sístema antiguo español la licenciatura correspondía a 5 años de estudios (a razón de 5 asignaturas por año), creo que se podía comparar perfectamente a la Licence française, que correspondía a 3 años de estudio (a razón de 8 asignaturas por año). 
5 años = 25 asignaturas
3 años = 24 asignaturas

Seguro que la UE tiene en alguna parte la tabla de las equivalencias actuales.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## CABEZOTA

Entonces no sé... se supone que con el proceso de Boloña se harmonizaron los niveles universitarios dentro de Europa. En España, con cinco años (diez semestres) en la universidad no consigues un Master ?!


----------



## LaosLos

Hola

Gracias por las respuestas. La verdad es que mirando cómo funciona hoy en día la titulación de física en la Universidad Pierre et Marie Curie de Paris me he enterado de que, efectivamente, la licenciatura de 5 años en física corresponde a la Licence de Sciences et Technologies (mention Physique) + Master, con lo que efectivamente queda un Bac+5.

En cuanto al proceso de Boloña, efectivamente en España ya se están diseñando las carreras 3+2 (Licenciatura+Máster) y, por ejemplo, para Ciencias Físicas (que fue de 5 años hasta 1991 y de 4 hasta la actualidad) va a quedar una licenciatura básica de 3 años con varios másters a elegir después si quieres especialidad (esto será para el 2007 o 2008 aunque másters ya hay algunos en la actualidad a título piloto). En fin, que en España van a europeizar las carreras.


----------



## Steph.

Bonjour à tous,

_" el matrimonio ha quedado disuelto [...] ante *la Licenciada* María XXXXX, Notaria en la Ciudad de Santiago "_

Est-ce la traduction ici de : _Maître María XXXXX, Notaire..._

Merci


----------



## Domtom

-
He hallado esto:

*licenciado, -da* _(adj.)_, licencié, -e.


FUENTE:

Jacqueline FERRERAS, Gilbert ZONANA: *Dictionnaire Juridique et Économique *E – F F – E *. *La Maison du Dictionnaire, Paris, 2000, 441 pages. Page 135.


----------



## Tina.Irun

En algunos países, se indica el título de la persona (doctor, licenciado/a,...) delante del nombre. Como indica Domtom significa "qu´elle est licencée en.../qu´elle a une licence de....". 
En Francia, se suele poner "Maître", como indicas.


----------



## Steph.

Merci pour ces précisions. c'est clair maintenant !


----------



## Steph.

Hola a todos,

En un diploma cubano, se puede leer :

_Se expide el presente título de *Licenciado en Educación - Biología* a favor de..._

Est décerné le présent titre de Licencié en ------------- - Biologie
à... ??


----------



## Steph.

Je poursuis ma réflexion :

Est décerné le présent titre de Licencié en Sciences de l'Education - spécialité Biologie à...

Est-ce que ça peut correspondre ?
Si oui, ça voudrait dire que cette personne se destine à l'enseignement de la Biologie ?


----------



## Maggieshotthegun

¿"Licenciado en filosofia y letras" se puede traducir como "passé sa maÎtrise és Letres" ou "licensé de Letres obtenu"?


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Je ne pense pas puisque une "licencia" espagnole équivaut à un master 1 anciennement Maîtrise (soit quatre ans d'études après le Baccalauréat.)
Je traduirais par Diplômé en Philosophie et Lettres.


----------



## Maggieshotthegun

traduttoretraditore said:


> Je ne pense pas puisque une "licencia" espagnole équivaut à un master 1 anciennement Maîtrise (soit quatre ans d'études après le Baccalauréat.)
> Je traduirais par Diplômé en Philosophie et Lettres.


pero un diplomado no es un licenciado, un licenciado es cinco años y un diplomado tres.


----------



## traduttoretraditore

En France, tu peux être *diplômé *d'un DEUG (deux ans), d'une licence (3 ans) ou d'une maîtrise >MASTER 1. Au même titre, un CAP, Un BTS et même un BEPC (fin de 3è, collège) sont aussi des diplômes et les personnes les ayant obtenus, des diplômés. Attention aux différences entre les pays, parfois, ça n'a rien à voir.


----------



## Maggieshotthegun

traduttoretraditore said:


> En France, tu peux être *diplômé *d'un DEUG (deux ans), d'une licence (3 ans) ou d'une maîtrise >MASTER 1. Au même titre, un CAP, Un BTS et même un BEPC (fin de 3è, collège) sont aussi des diplômes et les personnes les ayant obtenus, des diplômés. Attention aux différences entre les pays, parfois, ça n'a rien à voir.


 
como podria decir entonces "passe *el titulo* en Letras"?


----------



## traduttoretraditore

_Passe un diplôme de Lettres_ si tu veux rester vague. 
Si tu connais le niveau du cursus obtenu, il faut alors préciser comme je te l'ai indiqué: Attention, depuis la réforme, DEUG, Licence et Maîtrise sont regroupés sous la même dénomination : MASTER 1 (bac+4)
Sinon il y a le Master 2 de recherche (bac+5) ou Master 2 Profesionnel (bac +5 aussi).


----------



## Maggieshotthegun

mmmm...merci beaucoup. Se que no era una pregunta facil, reste vague es una buena idea


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Lo siento estoy un poco cansada a esta hora, quiza manana se me ocurrira a mi o a otros foreros la formula magica. Sin embargo, creo que "diplôme" esta bien. Pero a ver lo que dicen los demas.
Buenas noches


----------



## Maggieshotthegun

traduttoretraditore said:


> Lo siento estoy un poco cansada a esta hora, quiza manana se me ocurrira a mi o a otros foreros la formula magica. Sin embargo, creo que "diplôme" esta bien. Pero a ver lo que dicen los demas.
> Buenas noches


 
no, no, en serio, muchas gracias por la traduccion mas acertada, yo queria que no fuera algo muy concreto en frances ya que no hay una equivalencia exacta.


----------



## mjmo

titulaire d'une maîtrise plutôt, ou le diplôme de maîtrise...


----------

